# Just had an Idea



## Joe Johnson #2 (Jan 23, 2004)

If we don't get a top 3 pick why not trade our pick and the new york pick so we can take Okufur (sp)


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Why would you want Okafor so much when you have Amare?


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Because he is one of the top players in the country and WE needa nother big man.


----------



## Joe Johnson #2 (Jan 23, 2004)

barbosa
Majegacldavlaeo
Marion
Stoudamire
Okefur

i like it


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Joe Johnson #2</b>!
> Majegacldavlaeo


Who the hell is that?


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhatDaddy3100</b>!
> Because he is one of the top players in the country and WE needa nother big man.


You dont need him bad enough to trade both of your picks for him.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Yeah, because if we have the 6th or 7th pick, who are we going to take? Pavel will be gone. And there will be no big man worth taking. And Okafor is a great player. And you dont pass on an oppurtunity to get a special player.


----------



## Joe Johnson #2 (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> 
> Who the hell is that?


That player in Europe I can't spell his name


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

Okafor and Amare are too small to play against West front courts..

Duncan and Rasho both 7,0
Garnett and Olowakandi both 7'o or close
O´Neal and Malone

Even Camby and Nene are bigger, and the one of the big weakness of this Nugz team is Front Court...

Okafor is only a good option, if you can trade Amare for a All Star Center (O´Neal, O´Neal, Brad Miller + B Jacson)...

I think that Divac make a lot of sense for Phoenix in FA.

Pizzoni


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

[email protected]

Jermaine o'Neal is a center but Amare not?

Wh cares if Nene is bigger? Amare is much better and a lot tougher than that soft baby.

To mention Olowokandi? That guy isn't better than Jake Voshkul.

Amare defends Duncan well, I doubt Okafor would have trouble with Nesterovic or the other way around.


----------



## Joe Johnson #2 (Jan 23, 2004)

Camby is only 6'9" or so and he is a defensive machine and can play defense against the bigger team.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

In my opinion, getting Okafor would leave you with the same situation the Magic have right now. Drew Gooden and Juwan Howard are both very good players, but they are too similar to play together for extended periods of time. It would be the same with Okafor and Amare. I think both are natural NBA Pf's. The Suns need a center, a true center.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

well, at least Okafor has a huge trade value. Its easier to get a good player by trading him than getting a good center drafting 2 so so players with 2 mid 1st rnd picks.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> In my opinion, getting Okafor would leave you with the same situation the Magic have right now. Drew Gooden and Juwan Howard are both very good players, but they are too similar to play together for extended periods of time. It would be the same with Okafor and Amare. I think both are natural NBA Pf's. The Suns need a center, a true center.


LOL

gooden and howard are both tweeners 3/4. Combined they aren't even half as valueable as Amare who can dominate around the basket and in the paint.

Camby isn't 6'9 that has to be a joke. He is taller than Nene you can easily see that. He is somewhere between 6'11 and 7'1.


----------



## Joe Johnson #2 (Jan 23, 2004)

6'11"


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Draft David Harrison out of Colorado. 7'0 250+ w/ a big temper problem (which in this case is a good thing because he likes to throw his weight around in the paint.) If a good coach (I think Ivaroni can do it) can harness his temper to help the team he could be very vital to this team. He is the perfect player to bring some extra toughness and low post scoring to the Suns. Check his NCAA stats if you doubt me.

Look at this lineup:

PG-Barbosa 6'3
SG-Johnson 6'8
SF-Marion 6'8
PF-Amare 6'10
C-Harrison 7'0 (one of the picks)

Bench
PG/SG-Vujanic 6'3
SG-Jacobsen 6'6
SF/PF-Lampe 6'11
SF/PF-Zarko 6'10
C-Voskuhl 6'11

Eisley and Jahidi at the end of the bench and then you still have one more draft pick. 

I think if Phoenix is committed to making this lineup work, they could be very tough to beat especially if Johnson has finally arrived then this team is a playoff team no question a year from now. Johnson is just so versatile that this Suns team can be amazing or lackluster. 

The next biggest thing to remember is that Barbosa, Zarko and Amare are going to keep getting better and playing in this type of system is only going to make them better. Next year the Suns will be scoring over 100 ppg. Book it.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Although Okafor is ready to play in the league, I don't like him starting next to Amare. One of them is out of position. I think the Suns should go for a true C in the draft. I would love to have Pavel (if healthy); there is also Perovic, Ha, Swift, Harrison, Araujo, etc.

If we don't get a top 3 to land one of the big 3 (Howard, Pavel, Okafor) then I would be content if they got a swingman and a big guy in the first round, i.e. Iguodala/Swift, Drejer/ Harrison, Davis/Vujacic.

Say the Suns didn't get a top 3 and picked (for example) Iguodala and Harrison w/ their 1st rounders. Here's their roster next year:

C: Voskuhl, Harrison
PF: Amare, Lampe
SF: Marion, Zarko
SG: JJ, Casey, Igoudala
PG: Barbosa, Milos, Eisley (if still there)

That right there is a solid team. There's lots of talent and versatility there. The way Joe is playing, I don't know if I want Kobe anymore


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> PG-Barbosa 6'3
> SG-Johnson 6'8
> SF-Marion 6'8
> PF-Amare 6'10
> ...


I hate that bench.

You have possibly the most athletic starters in the league backed up by the least athletic bench.

I don't have enough confidence in Zarko and Lampe to say that they could be the backups.

Zarko had a few good games but that was only 3 or 4 he has to make a lot of improvements, I think he will need some time.

Lampe is only 18 he is 2 years away from really cracking the rotation I think.

Jacobsen played better now but I don't like him.

Vujanic is an unknown and I suspect he will struggle in his rookie season.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Nene is 6'11, Camby is taller you can notice that when they play.

I would say that Camby is about 7' 1/2


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Nene is 6'11, Camby is taller you can notice that when they play.
> 
> I would say that Camby is about 7' 1/2


Nene isn't 6'11, he is 208 cm tall, 6'10 without shoes


----------



## Joe Johnson #2 (Jan 23, 2004)

Thats a terrific bench!

Zarko Lampe an [email protected]


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

How many players in the NBA play without shoes?

Right, none.

Players are always listed at their heigth with shoes on.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

No one has asked the most important question, which is, why the sam hill would a team with the #1 pick in the draft trade it for a mid-lottery pick and a low teens pick? No team in the league would trade someone with the upside of Emeka Okafor or Dwight Howard for that garbage.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> How many players in the NBA play without shoes?
> 
> Right, none.
> ...


They shouldn't be. so if Nene played with a snowboard boot on his feet he would be a 7 footer?

And have old players like Kevin willians grew up? Because they used to play in the 80's with those old "converse all-stars" Which were lower than the todays Nikes.


----------

